# Bsa Airborne Brake Question



## JOHN DANGER (May 12, 2016)

Hello, I know the brake pads are different front to back but are the caliper arms also different?

one of my bikes has the arms with a slight dog leg and the other they are straight as the front

John


----------



## Robertriley (May 12, 2016)

My brakes and pads are completely the same, front and back.


----------



## JOHN DANGER (May 12, 2016)

the rivets on the shoes should be horizontal on front offset on the rear I believe


----------



## fat tire trader (May 14, 2016)

I'll look at my brakes and get back to you guys today or tomorrow.


----------

